
Climate Scientist Consensus - Global Warming Is Real (Other Scientists, Not So Much) - Anon84
http://www.scientificblogging.com/news_releases/climate_scientist_consensus_global_warming_real_other_scientists_not_so_much
======
gaius
Summary: all scientists think all other scientists have vested interests the
opposite to their own.

